# Utiliser plex avec un Nas sans passer par un ordinateur



## Mipix (4 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 
J’ai récemment acheté une Apple TV 4K et j’ai un disque dur externe D’link 320L. J’arrive à l’aide de Plex et d’un ordinateur allumé à lancer mes films sur l’apple Tv, mais si l’ordinateur est éteint, je ne peut pas. J’aimerai pouvoir lire mes films du disque dur externe sans passer par un ordi, et j’ai essayé Infuse( la version gratuite) j’arrive à voir tout les fichiers de mon disque mais impossible de les lancer. Je n’ai pas envie d’acheter la version payante pour me rendre compte que ça ne marche pas. Une solution ?


----------



## colossus928 (4 Mars 2018)

Que dit infuse ?
Une partie de cette fonctionnalité est elle de base ?
Ou faut-il passer à la version pro pour en profiter ?


----------



## Mipix (5 Mars 2018)

colossus928 a dit:


> Que dit infuse ?
> Une partie de cette fonctionnalité est elle de base ?
> Ou faut-il passer à la version pro pour en profiter ?


Justement, il ne dit rien, je double clique pour lancer le fichier mais rien ne se passe. Et puis sur mon iPad j’arrive à lire les fichiers avec la version gratuite de Infuse.


----------



## iBaby (5 Mars 2018)

Je dis ça comme ça (je n’ai pas encore de NAS) mais ne faut-il pas installer Plex d’une certaine façon sur le NAS ?

De plus, quelle va être ta télécommande si l’ordi est éteint ? iPhone ou iPad ? Dans ce cas, il faudrait installer Plex aussi.

Tu double-cliques sur quoi, au fait ?[emoji1]L’ordinateur n’étant pas ta solution ?


----------



## Mipix (6 Mars 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Je dis ça comme ça (je n’ai pas encore de NAS) mais ne faut-il pas installer Plex d’une certaine façon sur le NAS ?
> 
> De plus, quelle va être ta télécommande si l’ordi est éteint ? iPhone ou iPad ? Dans ce cas, il faudrait installer Plex aussi.
> 
> Tu double-cliques sur quoi, au fait ?[emoji1]L’ordinateur n’étant pas ta solution ?


Je ne sais pas si il faut installer plex sur le Nas mais comment faire ? 
Pour Infuse je double clique sur l’apple Tv et j’arrive à voir mon N’as sans passer par un ordi, j’arrive juste pas à lire les fichiers.
En tout cas merci de ta réponse


----------



## iBaby (6 Mars 2018)

Mipix a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il faut installer plex sur le Nas mais comment faire ?
> Pour Infuse je double clique sur l’apple Tv et j’arrive à voir mon N’as sans passer par un ordi, j’arrive juste pas à lire les fichiers.
> En tout cas merci de ta réponse



Il y a l’app Infuse pour Apple TV :
https://www.igen.fr/app-store/2017/...se-introduit-un-abonnement-vie-3899-eu-102391

Et Plex aussi :
https://www.igen.fr/apple-tv/2015/11/tout-ce-quil-faut-savoir-sur-plex-et-la-nouvelle-apple-tv-93674


----------



## Jannot83 (9 Mars 2018)

C’est normal que ça ne marche pas. 
Plex sur ATV n’est que le lecteur, il faut la partie serveur. A l’heure actuelle elle se trouve sur ton ordinateur, et c’est elle qui joue le film que la partie lecteur présente sur ton ATV affiche. Quand l’ordinateur est éteint il n’y a plus de serveur (c’est une explication compréhensible hein, c un poil plus complexe en vrai)
A l’heure actuelle Plex n’est pas capable de lire un fichier seul. 
Si tu as un NAS il faut installer la partie serveur. 
Si tu n’a pas de NAS, il faut passer par une autre application pour ton ATV tel que VLC ou autre et brancher ton DD sur ta box pour qu’il soit visible sur ton réseau.


----------



## colossus928 (9 Mars 2018)

Jannot83 a dit:


> C’est normal que ça ne marche pas.
> Plex sur ATV n’est que le lecteur, il faut la partie serveur. A l’heure actuelle elle se trouve sur ton ordinateur, et c’est elle qui joue le film que la partie lecteur présente sur ton ATV affiche. Quand l’ordinateur est éteint il n’y a plus de serveur (c’est une explication compréhensible hein, c un poil plus complexe en vrai)
> A l’heure actuelle Plex n’est pas capable de lire un fichier seul.
> Si tu as un NAS il faut installer la partie serveur.
> Si tu n’a pas de NAS, il faut passer par une autre application pour ton ATV tel que VLC ou autre et brancher ton DD sur ta box pour qu’il soit visible sur ton réseau.



Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le forum Infuse.
Les NAS fonctionnent en mode autonome.
C'est donc anormal que cela ne fonctionne pas.
Tu devrais y faire un tour et poser ta question, c'est très actif, je suis sûr que tu auras une solution rapidement :
https://firecore.com/forum/tvos-new-apple-tv

edit :
Un type dans ce fil dit qu'il a ton NAS 320L et que ça fonctionne sans problème :
https://firecore.com/forum/topic/13586

Il y a donc bien une anomalie quelque part.


----------



## iBaby (9 Mars 2018)

Je relève une chose, si je puis me permettre : on parle de Plex, vous d’infuse et vice-versa. À supposer que leur mode de fonctionnement ne soit pas le même – auquel cas il se vérifierait que Plex n’est pas Infuse – c’est un dialogue de sourds. Qu’en pense l’auteur de ce sujet ? Sans complexe aucun ha ha ha... Parce que là, ça sent l’enfouissement de topic.


----------



## Preatorien (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour vous affranchir de votre ordi, il faut installer "Plex media server" sur votre NAS. En faisant quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé ce forum: http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=60858.0 avec le plex media server correspondant à votre NAS.
Sur l'aTV, il faut télécharger Plex (version client) pour pouvoir avoir accès à Plex. Mais ce n'est pas obligé d'avoir Plex sur l'aTV, VLC et Infuse ont accès au server Plex installé sur le NAS (via UPnP et DLNA).

Concernant Infuse, si vous n'arrivez pas à lire les fichiers, c'est normal car vous avez la version gratuite. Il faut payer la licence pour lire une vidéo. Je ne me rappelle plus mais peut-être qu'il y a un mois d'essai avant de payer une licence (à vérifier).
Personnellement j'utilise que Infuse, j'ai mon disque dur branché sur la Freebox ce qui me permet d'avoir accès au DD sur aTV.

Cordialement


----------

